# Noob Guide For Installing Awesome Sauce Rom



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

A click by click noob guide for installing jpaulwaite's Awesome Sauce rom!

Your hand will be held through every click! Nothing will go wrong if you can read! But if it does, naturally only you are to blame.

1.First off you are going to need Odin to start. Save the file, do not run from the download box - http://db.tt/nQ76IB8O
Odin is used to flash .tar files to your Mesmerize, you will be using this to install stock roms and clockwork recovery mod (CWM)

2. You are going to lose all the data on your phone. Be sure to backup anything you dont want to lose!! Things on your sd card should be ok but it is still good practice to backup anything that is important to you.

2.1 I like to format my sdcard before i start, just to keep things clean. This is totally optional. To do so, on your phone go to Settings > Storage > Unmount SD card > ok. Then Erase SD card > Format USB storage.

2.2 Make sure your battery is fully charged when you start and keep it full best you can during the process.

2.3 Next you need to check what your phone is currently running. Do this by going to Settings > About Phone > Build Number. This needs to say SCH-I500.EH09. If it does and you have NOT loaded any custom roms already continue to step 5. If it says something else and you have NOT loaded any custom roms continue with step 4. If you have already loaded a custom rom successfully you dont need this noob guide, but if you are reading anyhow or just want to start over completely coninue on to step 3.

3. You need to start from scratch, going back to a previous version. If you have voodoo lag fix enabled, DISABLE it before you continue. If you dont know what that is, you dont have it. Here is a link to full froyo
Mesmerize EE19 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04VQ12HI
Showcase EE25 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HJT6T9SJ

3.1 This is a .zip file and you will to extract it into the same folder Odin is in.

3.2 Disable any antivirus on your pc and launch Odin.

3.3 Turn your phone off and remove the battery. Connect the usb cable directly into your computer. Hold the volume down button as you plug the usb cable into your phone and continue to hold until you get into download mode.

3.4 Odin should now recognize your phone and one of the ID:COM boxes will light up yellow. If not you most likely do not have the proper drivers installed for your phone. If this is the case jump to step 8.

3.5 Click to check the "Re-Partition" box in Odin

3.6 Click the "PIT" button in Odin and select the .pit file that was extracted in step 3.1.

3.7 Click the "PDA" button (be SURE you click PDA and NOT phone or csc) select the "xxxxx.tar.md5 file that was extracted in step 3.1

3.8 Click "Start" button in Odin and let it do its thing, when it is finished the box above the "ID:COM" box will say Pass

3.9 Close Odin and disconnect the usb cable. Reinstall your battery, power on your phone and let it finish booting. When the Setup Wizard pops up select "Remind Me Later" or "No, Dont Ask Me Again" Now continue to step 4.

4. You need to update your phone with the EH09 stock rom. This is going to be done with Odin, you will need this file next
Mesmerize - http://db.tt/IjCqhBOU
Showcase - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WO49ODNM

4.1 This is a .rar file and you will need software (ie.winrar,7zip) to extract it into the same folder that Odin is in.

4.2 Disable any antivirus on your pc and launch Odin.

4.3 Turn your phone off and remove the battery. Connect the usb cable directly into your computer. Hold the volume down button as you plug the usb cable into your phone and continue to hold until you get into download mode.

4.4 Odin should now recognize your phone and one of the ID:COM boxes will light up yellow. If not you most likely do not have the proper drivers installed for your phone. If this is the case jump to step 8.

4.5 Click the "PIT" button in Odin and select the .pit file that was extracted in step 4.1.

4.6 Click the "PDA" button (be SURE you click PDA and NOT phone or csc) select the .tar.md5 file that was extracted in step 4.1

4.7 Click "Start" button in Odin and let it do its thing, when it is finished the box above the "ID:COM" box will say Pass

4.8 Close Odin and disconnect the usb cable. Reinstall your battery, power on your phone and let it finish booting. When the Setup Wizard pops up select "Remind Me Later" or "No, Dont Ask Me Again" Now continue to step 5.

5. In this step we are going to get ClockWork mod recovery (CWM) installed. You can find it here - http://db.tt/Ni0hVBgV

5.1 This is a .zip file and you will to extract it into the same folder Odin is in.

5.2 Disable any antivirus on your pc and launch Odin.

5.3 Turn your phone off and remove the battery. Connect the usb cable directly into your computer. Hold the volume down button as you plug the usb cable into your phone and continue to hold until you get into download mode.

5.4 Odin should now recognize your phone and one of the ID:COM boxes will light up yellow. If not you most likely do not have the proper drivers installed for your phone. If this is the case jump to step 8.

5.5 Click the "PDA" button (be SURE you click PDA and NOT phone or csc) select the "CWM4_CM7_Odin.tar" file that was extracted in step 5.1

5.6 Click "Start" button in Odin and let it do its thing, when it is finished the box above the "ID:COM" box will say Pass

5.7 Close Odin and disconnect the usb cable. Reinstall your battery, power on your phone and let it finish booting. When the Setup Wizard pops up select "Remind Me Later" or "No, Dont Ask Me Again" Continue with step 6.

6. Next up is placing the custom rom .zip files onto your sd card. We are actually going to place two different ones there at this time to get Awesome Sauce running perfectly.

6.1 This is jpaulwaite's rooted and deodexed version of EH09 - http://wildthingsgro...09_Deodexed.zip

6.2 This is where to get Awesome Sauce - http://rootzwiki.com...uce-eh09-messc/

6.3 Now that you have both of those .zip files, connect the usb cable to your phone. Then click Connect USB storage > OK to enable mass storage mode.

6.4 Your computer now pops up an AutoPlay box. Select "Open folder to view files" this opens your sdcard on the computer.

6.5 Copy both .zip files to your sd card keeping note of exactly where you put them.

6.6 Click "Stop" on your phone to end mass storage mode and remove the usb cable. Continue with step 7

7. Now its time to clean things up and start flashing the custom roms using clockwork recovery mod (CWM).

7.1 Long press the power button and power off your phone.

7.2 Now we boot into recovery mode by holding the volume up and volume down buttons then the power button, when you see the samsung logo release the volume up and power buttons and continue to hold volume down. When you are in recovery mode release the volume down button.

7.3 Now that you are booted into CWM you can see a few options. Use the volume buttons to navigate up and down and the power button to make selections. The menu button will go back to the previous screen.

7.4 Navigate to "wipe data/factory reset" and press the power button. Navigate down to "Yes -- delete all user data" and press the power button.

7.5 Navigate to "wipe cache partition" and press the power button. Navigate down to "Yes - Wipe Cache" and press the power button.

7.6 Navigate to "advanced" and press the power button. Navigate to "Wipe Dalvik Cache" and press the power button. Navigate to "Yes - Wipe Dalvik Cache" and press the power button

7.7 Navigate to "+++++Go Back+++++" and press the power button

7.8 Next we are going to flash jpaulwaite's deodexed EH09 rom. Navigate to "install zip from sdcard" and press the power button. Select "choose zip from sdcard" with a press of the power button. Navigate to "Stock_EH09_Deodexed.zip" from step 6 and press the power button. Navigate to "Yes - Install Stock_EH09_Deodexed.zip" and press the power button. You now see it installing the rom, when it finishes you will see "Install from sdcard complete"

7.9 Navigate to "+++++Go Back+++++" and press the power button

7.10 Press the power button again on "reboot system now" and let you phone boot completely. When the Setup Wizard pops up select "Remind Me Later" or "No, Dont Ask Me Again"

7.11 Long press the power button. You see you have more options now, press "Recovery" this will get you to CWM without using the three button method.

7.12 Navigate to "wipe data/factory reset" and press the power button. Navigate down to "Yes -- delete all user data" and press the power button.

7.13 Navigate to "wipe cache partition" and press the power button. Navigate down to "Yes - Wipe Cache" and press the power button.

7.14 Navigate to "advanced" and press the power button. Navigate to "Wipe Dalvik Cache" and press the power button. Navigate to "Yes - Wipe Dalvik Cache" and press the power button

7.15 Navigate to "+++++Go Back+++++" and press the power button

7.16 Next we are going to flash jpaulwaite's Awesome Sauce Rom!!! Navigate to "install zip from sdcard" and press the power button. Select "choose zip from sdcard" with a press of the power button. Navigate to "as10_4.zip" from step 6 and press the power button. Navigate to "Yes - Install as10_4.zip" and press the power button. You now see it installing the rom, when it finishes you will see "Install from sdcard complete"

7.17 Navigate to "+++++Go Back+++++" and press the power button

7.18 Press the power button again on "reboot system now" and let you phone boot completely. Now when the setup wizard pops up go ahead and complete seutp.

7.19 Now per jpaulwaites's instruction.. DO A LITTLE DANCE!! You are now rock'n the Awesome Sauce!!

If you have any questions or trouble be sure you check the Awesome Sauce forum thread - http://rootzwiki.com...yummy-goodness/

Read through before you start asking questions of course, most things have already been answered.

If you like this rom and all of jpaulwaite's hard work dont forget to rate the rom and thank him!

8. If Odin does not recognize your phone you may need to install the drivers. Here are links to the 32 and 64 bit drivers.

32 bit(x86) - http://drivers.softp...g-Galaxy-S-USB- Driver-for-Windows-x86.shtml

64 bit(x64) - http://drivers.softp...g-Galaxy-S-USB- Driver-for-Windows-x64.shtml

8.1 After downloading install the driver package. When installation completes carry on to the next step

8.2 On your phone navigate to Settings > Applications > Development > Enable Debugging.

8.3 Connect your phone to your computer and allow a few minutes to configure drivers. You will see a message that your device is ready to use when it is finished.

8.4 Go back to the step that brought you here.

Additional notes:

- You can enable/disable Voodoo lagfix by downloading "Voodoo Control" from the market. Just DONT forget to DISABLE it before using Odin or CWM for ANY reason!!!

-If there are any problems with links in here let me know.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that was my fault. I suggested it be put there. Whoops.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Sticky perhaps?


----------

